# How to make relative references in Excel tables?



## ExcelOnTheClock (Dec 20, 2022)

Hi there, I'm finally trying to move away from using simple Excel ranges and use tables more. If I do a calculation in a range, I'm used to doing something A2*B2, and I can drag this across to several columns. But in tables, the column name is used, like Table1[Column1] * Table1[Column2]. I'm unable to drag this across the table, if I want to do more calculations! It's anchored to those columns. 

How do you drag calculations across tables without using the mouse? Is there an easy way to do this? Random websites want me to use the Fill Down button and drag it across, but I wanna keep my hands on the keyboard!

Also what's it called? I tried to Google this specific issue and I just kept help articles on how to drag across ranges, very basic stuff that wasn't helpful.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jeffrey Mahoney (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm with you one hundred percent.  Keyboard guy here 🖐 

Why is it when I copy and paste a formula with an excel table referenced, it doesn't follow the same protocol as a simple cell reference?


----------



## ExcelOnTheClock (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffrey Mahoney said:


> I'm with you one hundred percent.  Keyboard guy here 🖐
> 
> Why is it when I copy and paste a formula with an excel table referenced, it doesn't follow the same protocol as a simple cell reference?


Uh oh, your response makes me think it's not possible...?


----------



## Dave Patton (Dec 20, 2022)

You may be looking for Structured References.
It would help if you included a concise example of what you require.
N.B. You can post an extract with the forum's tool named XL2BB.


----------



## Jeffrey Mahoney (Dec 21, 2022)

If I copy and paste cell E3 across the top of the remaining 5 columns using only the keyboard (Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V), the formula still uses an absolute reference to column ONE.  The only way to copy this formula is to drag the square at the bottom right of the cell across with the mouse.

Book2EFGHIJ34,102.004OneTwoThreeFourFiveSix51.002.003.004.005.006.0061.503.505.507.509.5011.5072.506.5010.5014.5018.5022.5084.5012.5020.5028.5036.5044.5098.5024.5040.5056.5072.5088.501016.5048.5080.50112.50144.50176.501132.5096.50160.50224.50288.50352.501264.50192.50320.50448.50576.50704.5013128.50384.50640.50896.501,152.501,408.5014256.50768.501,280.501,792.502,304.502,816.5015512.501,536.502,560.503,584.504,608.505,632.50161,024.503,072.505,120.507,168.509,216.5011,264.50172,048.506,144.5010,240.5014,336.5018,432.5022,528.50Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaE3E3=SUM(Table1[One])E6:J17E6=(E5-0.25)*2


----------



## ExcelOnTheClock (Dec 21, 2022)

Jeffrey Mahoney said:


> If I copy and paste cell E3 across the top of the remaining 5 columns using only the keyboard (Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V), the formula still uses an absolute reference to column ONE.  The only way to copy this formula is to drag the square at the bottom right of the cell across with the mouse.
> 
> Book2EFGHIJ34,102.004OneTwoThreeFourFiveSix51.002.003.004.005.006.0061.503.505.507.509.5011.5072.506.5010.5014.5018.5022.5084.5012.5020.5028.5036.5044.5098.5024.5040.5056.5072.5088.501016.5048.5080.50112.50144.50176.501132.5096.50160.50224.50288.50352.501264.50192.50320.50448.50576.50704.5013128.50384.50640.50896.501,152.501,408.5014256.50768.501,280.501,792.502,304.502,816.5015512.501,536.502,560.503,584.504,608.505,632.50161,024.503,072.505,120.507,168.509,216.5011,264.50172,048.506,144.5010,240.5014,336.5018,432.5022,528.50Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaE3E3=SUM(Table1[One])E6:J17E6=(E5-0.25)*2


Exactly! Is there no way to drag across?


----------

